# drill bit



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

This photo is from an ad {Sprinter} in P&M.

What kind of bit is in this drill?


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Screw driver on steroids?
Chipping bit????


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> This photo is from an ad {Sprinter} in P&M.
> 
> What kind of bit is in this drill?


Bringing this up again, could this be a UK ad what kind of bit?

I have a wondering mind ...


----------

